# How Do I Sell Stolen Goods In Oblivion?



## Vanchatron

Just wondering as when I try to sell them to normal merchants they don't even appear in the sell list. I've read that the only way to sell stolen goods is to join the thieves guild, is this true?


HK


----------



## Lord Sirian

Yes, you will have to join the Theives Guild and do the initiation quest before you get a fence. (a fence is someone who buys stolen goods) The initiation quest is quite easy and there is no way to fail it, so you should be OK even if your sneak skill isnt very good.


----------



## Vanchatron

Thank you. I'm just wondering though, if I join the thieves guild does that affect the rest of the game? For example, will I not be able to join the fighters guild if I'm a member of the thieves guild?


HK


----------



## Lord Sirian

No, joining the Theives Guild in Oblivion does not have any real consequences in the game (except that you can get caught on a job). It's not like in Morrowind where if you wanted to be head of the theives guild you couldn't be head of the Fighters Guild and vice versa. I guess they decided to broaden the scope a bit on the guilds.


----------

